# Do Dogs Get Tired Of Eating The Same Food?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I wanted some opinions on whether you think dogs really do get tired of eating the same food? Of course eating the same food is better than not eating. I try to provide variety to the dogs who don't have food sensitivities everyday or at least several times per week.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado has been eating Fromm LBP for 7 months straight now and he'll eat it by itself or with toppings without hesitation. He just likes food in general

Jazzy on the other hand is a very picky eater, she's skipped meals for three days straight before. Now I switch her between the Fromm four star line and she's skipped maybe two meals in the 7 months. She gets swapped every month and she likes the change.

I think it really depends on the dog and the food


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know, but I am having trouble getting Ruki to eat his food. I had him on Innova, and he just plain doesn't seem to like it. The only way he will eat it is if I top it with something. I tried Diamond food (which I know isn't good because of their history) and he literally spit the piece out that he tried. Once in desperation I let him try Beneful, and he loved it and ate it without anything on it, but I didn't feel good about him eating it. Maybe we will try Fromm next.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think my dog even tastes it judging by the speed he gobbles it down. But I do switch up by mixing in meats and tripe, sometimes parmesan cheese.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I often tell people that eating a Big Mac and Fries, and nothing else, every day is great at first but what about when you get to day 5? Are you tired of it and are you getting all the health benefits from just ONE type of meal? 
Here is a quote from Dr. Karen Becker: _I often emphasize the importance of variety in the diets of cats and dogs, both in my practice and here at Mercola Healthy Pets. Just as humans benefit by eating a variety of foods, so do companion animals.

One very important reason for offering your pet nutritional variety is to help prevent food allergies. When the same food containing the same protein (especially if it is low quality, rendered protein) is fed day in and day out for months or years, intolerances often develop._
_Many pet owners settle on an inexpensive commercial pet food their dog or cat seems to love, and they feed that food – and only that food – for long periods of time. Eventually, many of these pets develop sensitivities to certain ingredients in the food, often the low-grade protein source._


Even if you don't want to feed raw, your dog would really benefit from a small amount of raw meat daily (not high in fat). Using ground meat the size of a meat ball (like beef, chicken or turkey) or a raw chunk of meat cut thin and small with scissors and mix into the dry kibble, or just given as a treat would be great for them! 

Rotation of good quality kibbles (with at least 3 meat sources in the top 6 ingredients, IMHO) is a good thing! Just introduce a new food very slowly so as not to cause gut distress. Let their stool be your guide! ​


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think they get bored with their food once you
find something they like. i switch kibble often. i'll buy
a 40 lb bag. before the 40 lb bag is empty i'll buy 2 or
3 small bags of a different brand. this morning my dog
had Verus (kibble) with some baked chicken and strip steak.
for dinner he had Orijen with salmon oil squirted on it. i feed
my dog a variety of food with fresh toppings just in case
they do get bored with eating the same thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you may have to switch food a few times before you
find some thing your dog likes.



LaneyB said:


> I don't know, but I am having trouble getting Ruki to eat his food. I had him on Innova, and he just plain doesn't seem to like it. The only way he will eat it is if I top it with something. I tried Diamond food (which I know isn't good because of their history) and he literally spit the piece out that he tried. Once in desperation I let him try Beneful, and he loved it and ate it without anything on it, but I didn't feel good about him eating it. Maybe we will try Fromm next.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Good question. Mine quit eating her food (Merick Before Grain) I think she decided she needed to diet! I started trying new foods, CA Natural and right now Innova Prairie or grain free, can't recall. She seems to like it enough. I top it with yogurt for breakfast and plain for dinner. Now that I think about it, she got picky once I started the yogurt, and wouldn't eat without it. She will eat the Innova without it.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally dont think Chief cares he just loves food and inhales it, but Smokey I can tell what foods he likes and doesnt like. He doesnt get tired of it if its something he likes if he dont like it he just sniff and pick at it like a kid with veggies. They are both loving the totw roasted fowl.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey inhales his food, so I don't think he cares. 

We do supplement his kibble with raw egg, or raw beef from the dog nutritionist so he gets extra protein. He also gets pumpkin and carrots.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I think they really enjoy change. I don't change the kibble, just what I mix with it. I rotate adding slightly boiled real chicken, ground beef, beef heart, turkey heart, chicken heart or half a can of Evanders low priced dog food or any other good dog food on sale. Now, Tony is part piglet so he would eat it without the added bonus and it actually slows down his eating speed.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

LaneyB said:


> I don't know, but I am having trouble getting Ruki to eat his food. I had him on Innova, and he just plain doesn't seem to like it. The only way he will eat it is if I top it with something. I tried Diamond food (which I know isn't good because of their history) and* he literally spit the piece out *that he tried. Once in desperation I let him try Beneful, and he loved it and ate it without anything on it, but I didn't feel good about him eating it. Maybe we will try Fromm next.


I started laughing when I read that part about spitting it out. They like Beneful because of all the salt. Beneful gave my last GSD a tumor which killed him. That information came straight from my vets mouth.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_i'll buy 2 or
3 small bags of a different brand._

I really like this idea and will try it. 

_Beneful gave my last GSD a tumor which killed him. That information came straight from my vets mouth. _

I believe it. To me feeding Ruki Beneful it is like feeding your child a diet of Doritoes. Yes, they taste good and kids love them, but the parent has to say no.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I often tell people that eating a Big Mac and Fries, and nothing else, every day is great at first but what about when you get to day 5? Are you tired of it and are you getting all the health benefits from just ONE type of meal?
> Here is a quote from Dr. Karen Becker: _I often emphasize the importance of variety in the diets of cats and dogs, both in my practice and here at Mercola Healthy Pets. Just as humans benefit by eating a variety of foods, so do companion animals.
> 
> One very important reason for offering your pet nutritional variety is to help prevent food allergies. When the same food containing the same protein (especially if it is low quality, rendered protein) is fed day in and day out for months or years, intolerances often develop._
> ...


:thumbup: I like this post a lot! If there was a like button, I would push it. Lol! I feed raw, my dogs eat mostly deer and squirrel though they also get chicken, beef, turkey, pork, lamb, fish...Whatever I can get a good price on. Variety isn't lacking.  But I firmly believe that dog food should be swapped up and that real food should be added to kibble diets as the stools allow. Even when I fed kibble I always switched foods and added real things and never had a picky dog, and never had a sensitive stomach. I find the ones who eat the same thing every day and THEN learn about variety are the picky ones and also the ones who tend to have the most digestive upset because their tummies are so used to the same thing every day. I don't know if a dog gets bored or not, I've got chow hounds and again, never been someone who keeps a dog on the same thing for more than a bag or two. So I have no idea if they would or wouldn't get bored but for the sake of their HEALTH, I believe in variety and at least SOME real food.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine lost some enthusiasm about eating and I realized that I was feeding him way too much. I cut back to a reasonable amount, he stayed the exact same size but the poops got smaller and he is much more enthusiastic about food.

I give raw treats and was doing raw for several months before I got lazy. Even when we did raw he wouldn't turn his nose up at a kibble meal.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I asked mine and they said they are happy with my choices On a serious note, they get Fromm, but I give them premade raw a few times a week. I would have to imagine that they could get sick of the same food all the time. I try to mix it up so that it doesn't get like that.


----------



## Mr. Aero (Nov 12, 2012)

My Aero was a picky eater, I have always switched up his food. He preferred beef over poultry, and really didn't like fish based dry food. We have two dogs now and Aero's attitude has changed towards eating. The newer dog will inhale her food and then "supervise" Aero as he eats. I buy a different 30lb bag of food for my dogs nearly every time. I also mix in other dry foods. And occasionally the dogs get steak hamburger chicken and eggs. My dogs become extremely soft when they have fish based diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the idea of rotating 3 different high-quality kibbles.

We've been talking about changing Joey from Royal Canin to a grain-free food. Joey's been scratching and shedding a lot.

I gave Beneful to Joey once, and he got really sick on it.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine does. I typically go through 1 30-35lb of kibble and then switch to another flavor. I go between a lamb, fish, and turkey formula. 1 bag each, then repeat. There will be days when she’s super picky and not hungry, and I don’t force her to eat.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I feed raw, but I do try to switch up the proteins he gets. Though mostly it's turkey, chicken, pork and beef. They have whole frozen whole rabbits at the store that I just noticed so I may throw that in as well! On a daily basis he gets RMB's and MM from two different sources and organs from a third (the past week, since it was all on sale, he got chicken legs, pork chops and beef liver). If the prices are really cheap, I'll stock up and he'll get the same stuff for a couple of weeks, but when my freezer starts getting empty, I'll go for different proteins.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine don't. They've eaten the same food for 3+ years now. I do sometimes throw in some raw or some samples that we often get from events/tournaments. I even use their same dog food for training treats and they love it. Just last night I was cleaning up some fresh veggies, offered a piece of carrot to Nikon, and said to my husband that Nikon doesn't care for them, he'd rather just have his regular dog food! He will "beg" for it if I'm late feeding him, circle around me and "herd" me to the door where he knows the food is kept. Indy on the other hand will eat *anything* I drop including raw carrot, potato, etc.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine don't. They've been eating the same food (kibble) for years, with pumpkin added.

In the evening, the get a snack of 1/2 (peeled, cored & diced) apple, with salad greens and some yogurt (to prevent that 'empty stomach' bile vomiting).

Kat


----------



## Immaculatefancy (Oct 17, 2013)

My dog is very pixky!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

My Dog will decide she's tired of her kibble and treats all the time!

We had to use all sorts of different toppers but now it seems that she's back to eating plain kibble with salmon oil.

I alternate between 6 fish and regional red orijen, with the freeze dried treats crumbled over the kibble when needed.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure they do get sick of the same food. I give my dogs extras so I'm sure that helps.


----------

